# Best Booty jeans



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Hey ladies , what are the sexiest jeans you own?Which brand do you think is best on the booty,which do you think make you look curvy?




I personally think a good old pair of levi looks great on the behind.


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

i only wear express jeans since those are the only ones that i like how they fit


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

Oh, I've got lots of Angel jeans!!! Love them, but only certain styles...I think I have the ones you're talking about Charms, no pockets and flared with low waist


----------



## KMEFH (May 17, 2005)

Angel and BKE, mostly

Angel though cause they make 00, so thats my pick!


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KMEFH* Angel and BKE, mostly Angel though cause they make 00, so thats my pick!

Oh my gawd! You're so tiny!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

Wow... you're almost in the negative sizes! LOL (I could only dream!



)

I also like Angels... and Tilt jeans (by Pacific Sunwear)


----------



## girl_geek (May 17, 2005)

I have a very boyish figure, no hips, hardly any bottom, and so slender I usually have to stick to the Junior's department instead of Misses' (though I wear a size 3 or 5, not a 00!). I am just thrilled to find pants that aren't too baggy in the hips, and don't have a super-low waist which I hate!

I love SO brand jeans -- I find them at Kohl's, usually on sale for $20! The style I buy (I think it's just their regular flares) fits about an inch below my belly button, has a smaller flare than a lot of Junior's flared jeans (large flares overwhelm my slender figure), and even makes me look like I have a bottom!



When I wore them home for Christmas, my mom was amazed that it looked like I actually had some curves! lol


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

I also like some of the Frankie B styles, but you kinda need to already have a decent ass for those. But I'm definitely not lacking in the Booty Dept.



There's also some jeans from Brazil that my man got me that rock. I don't what kind they are though


----------



## keaLoha (May 17, 2005)

I currently LOVE True Religion, Farmer Industry &amp; Blue Cult. Cuts vary by brand so not everything works on me.


----------



## Andi (May 17, 2005)

I love Miss SixtyÂ´s. they come in regular washes and really crazy styles. I have a pair that doesnÂ´t have back pockets, has a boot-cut and the waistband is made of leather with round holes. so there is no way I could wear underwear under them cause it would show in the holes.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* I also like some of the Frankie B styles, but you kinda need to already have a decent ass for those. But I'm definitely not lacking in the Booty Dept.



There's also some jeans from Brazil that my man got me that rock. I don't what kind they are though Oh theres this brazillian store that i go to that has all types of jeans and every one looks great on the butt.I also like sevenjeans but they are kind of expensive.Angels are pretty cool too.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i only wear express jeans since those are the only ones that i like how they fit I like express jeans too. They're a little bit expensive, but I can wear a size 2 in them!! Nice since I usually wear a size 5/7 in other jeans... LoL.


----------



## Jen (May 17, 2005)

Levi's

7 jeans

Citizens

J &amp; Company

I am very picky about jeans. These brands have styles/cuts that work for me.


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love Miss SixtyÂ´s. they come in regular washes and really crazy styles. I have a pair that doesnÂ´t have back pockets, has a boot-cut and the waistband is made of leather with round holes. so there is no way I could wear underwear under them cause it would show in the holes. I forgot about Miss Sixty...I have some of those that I really like too. There's also a brand called Silver-I think it's Canadian-that has some nice cuts too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2005)

Where do girls you usually shop for jeans? I've never tried Angel jeans. Where can you buy them?


----------



## envymi (May 17, 2005)

Most of the smaller, cheaper stores have Angel jeans. I've seen them alot at the little Asian stores out here too.


----------



## keaLoha (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* I love Miss SixtyÂ´s. I forgot about my Miss Sixty's. I love the way they fit &amp; need to get more.


----------



## Andi (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I forgot about my Miss Sixty's. I love the way they fit &amp; need to get more.



me too. but the styles they had lately were a little too crazy for me. and most of them are way too long (although my legs already are pretty long)


----------



## girl_geek (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I like express jeans too. They're a little bit expensive, but I can wear a size 2 in them!! Nice since I usually wear a size 5/7 in other jeans... LoL. Really? I usually wear a size 2, 3, or 5, but I tried on some size 4 Express jeans once that were too tight! Oh well, that's why I always have to try on a million jeans before I find some that fit, the same size in different styles and brands can fit so differently!


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Really? I usually wear a size 2, 3, or 5, but I tried on some size 4 Express jeans once that were too tight! Oh well, that's why I always have to try on a million jeans before I find some that fit, the same size in different styles and brands can fit so differently! express has weird sizing. it's always changing.


----------



## Sofia (May 18, 2005)

I like AG, 7's, Blue Cult and to bum around in, GAP's long &amp; lean. I'll usually search for jeans on shopbop.com, because they have a huge selection. I think you have to go pair by pair, even if you stick to one designer, it's all about the cut.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 24, 2005)

Miss Sixty for sure! I already have a booty, but these jeans make me look even curvier! I love 'em...cost me a lil bit though....


----------



## XOffendr (Jun 1, 2005)

The search for the perfect jeans is ALWAYS on, and I own more than anyone I know. Most of them are sitting in my closet, though, and I alternate four of my favorites. The jeans I swear by are Levi's Premium Superlow. They always fit perfectly. I've definitely stocked up on those, because they're difficult to find, and they're not sold in any store in Alaska. I have virtually NO butt and wear a size 0 L...Diesel always fits really well, too, and comes in nice long lengths, so I never pass up a chance to try out some new cuts by that brand. Also, I can't stand Abercrombie and Fitch....Still, their jeans fit super well, they're inexpensive, and cut narrow in the hips, the O L is just right the length after a washing, so I own several of their jeans too. I've tried J. Crew jeans, but they're kind of uhm......roomy in the crotch? It's like they're made for women with a poofy crotch disorder, but the rest of their pants are fabulous. Yanuk jeans- the six pocket boyfriend jeans- fit well in the back and their pockets aren't placed so low that they give the illusion of Texas- butt...Long and flat with handles on the side. I could actually go on and on about jeans....

The pants that fit the best, though, aren't jeans, but cut like jeans. They're from the Serious clothing line, and they're a stretchy cordoury pant with buttons at the hemline. They give me the butt that all the squats in the world won't.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 7, 2005)

I just got two pairs of seven jeans and if i buy any more my husband is going to kill me,lol


----------



## destiny (Jun 7, 2005)

express is coming out with a new jeans collection in august. appearantly they are coming back with their super low's, (or bikini jeans, as they called them back than) they will be more expensive though. ranging from $69 to $190 something!!!!!!!



(express has raised their prices big time, looks like they want to change their image)

and they will have a huge jeans sale mid/end of july. a friendly SA told me all of this. :icon_love

That said, i love sevens, express, and i reeeaaaly want rock &amp; republic roth's, and victoria beckham's R &amp; R too!! :icon_love


----------



## monniej (Jun 7, 2005)

hey lil chocolate mama! notice you're new here. welcome to MUT. i'm monnie from michigan. glad you joined us! my best fitting jeans are from baby phat. makes an old lady feel like she's still got it (and i do!)

Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* Miss Sixty for sure! I already have a booty, but these jeans make me look even curvier! I love 'em...cost me a lil bit though....


----------



## Liz (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* express is coming out with a new jeans collection in august. appearantly they are coming back with their super low's, (or bikini jeans, as they called them back than) they will be more expensive though. ranging from $69 to $190 something!!!!!!!



(express has raised their prices big time, looks like they want to change their image)
and they will have a huge jeans sale mid/end of july. a friendly SA told me all of this. :icon_love

That said, i love sevens, express, and i reeeaaaly want rock &amp; republic roth's, and victoria beckham's R &amp; R too!! :icon_love

argh! i know!!! i only wear express jeans cause fit me the best. it makes me so bad that they keep raising their prices and the quality of their stuff isn't great.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i only wear express jeans since those are the only ones that i like how they fit damn right girl!




i love express jeans because they tailor to almost every size, and they fit very well. they are the only brand that have jeans that is long enough for me (5'9, plus very high stilletos = 6'0) so it's definately a big plus.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 7, 2005)

Interesting everyone loves Express ... they are the only brand of jeans I've tried that were too tight in the thighs even though they (almost) fit in the waist! And I have skinny legs since I don't exercise anymore! (I used to have nice muscular legs in high school but that was several years ago....) But I don't even shop at Express anymore except for their sales racks, their prices are ridiculous and I can usually find similar items at other stores for less.

Of course I do understand the frustrations of having only one style that fits ... a few years ago when I was a different size, Gap jeans were *the* only jeans I could find that fit and I tried on every pair of jeans I could find in the mall! They were $50 back then and it made me mad because so many other jeans were $25-$35! And after a year of washing they always faded and got holes in them -- right now I have a 2-year old pair of Arizona jeans (JC Penny's brand) that are in much better shape than those year-old Gap jeans!


----------



## keg265 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Hey ladies , what are the sexiest jeans you own?Which brand do you think is best on the booty,which do you think make you look curvy?



I personally think a good old pair of levi looks great on the behind. the best jeans i have is called lazer jeans. it shows off my hips and makes me even more shapely meaning bigger butt.


----------



## keg265 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keg265* the best jeans i have is called lazer jeans. it shows off my hips and makes me even more shapely meaning bigger butt. does anybody know where i can buy those jeans with the padded behind?


----------



## smilingface (Jun 28, 2005)

I like Old Navy jeans. I like the just below waist, bootcut jeans. They fit well and are a good price.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I like Old Navy jeans. I like the just below waist, bootcut jeans. They fit well and are a good price. I am a plus size woman.....I love my Tommy H!!!!! I usually get them at Marshall Fields when they are on the sale rack! But I've even bought them full price!!!

They are soooo comfortable and they make my butt look smaller.......love the way they mold to my plus size butt!!!





Also, Gloria Vanderbuilt.....but they have to be boot cut....no tapered jeans!!!


----------



## GOINGSHOPPING (Jul 1, 2005)

My favorite pair of jeans in my closet are my True Religion Joey Destroyed jeans, which are expensive but very nice!! I also love the fit of 7 for all Mankind Jeans, but also expensive....unless you come across a fake $40 pair on Ebay.



I also love Miss Sixty. They are long and flattering. As for cheaper jeans, I do love Angels jeans, but I'm 5'9" so they are a little short for me....I'm thinking about turning them all into shorts and capris...LoL. Jeans are my weakness!! I am always looking for that great fitting jean for longer legs....what a journey!!


----------



## destiny (Jul 2, 2005)

my seven for all mankind always strech out 1-2 sizes!



But they are so darn sexy and long! I wish there was something to prevent this..


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* my seven for all mankind always strech out 1-2 sizes!



But they are so darn sexy and long! I wish there was something to prevent this.. put them in a hot dryer and shrink them! lol Of course that will probably shorten them too .... or at least that's what happened the last time I tried to dry pants with spandex



Since so many jeans today are stretchy and have spandex, I always line dry them even if the tag says you can put them in the dryer, and so far they've all kept their fit rather nicely. (Though I haven't tried the 7 for all mankind brand!)


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 17, 2005)

here it is Jessica


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, I have a small waist and a nice sized booty, so finding jeans that fit is my biggest challeng. So far, I have found that _some_ of the Express jeans work for me -- where my butt fits and the waist on the jean is not all bunched up. I'll still looking though.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QuePasa* Well, I have a small waist and a nice sized booty, so finding jeans that fit is my biggest challeng. So far, I have found that _some_ of the Express jeans work for me -- where my butt fits and the waist on the jean is not all bunched up. I'll still looking though. I have the same problem.. my jeans are always tight on my butt and loose around my waist. I really like Frankie B. though.. maybe because they're super low rise (they have 3" and 4" rise). True Religion is another brand that also fits me. You should definitely try those!


----------



## QuePasa (Sep 4, 2005)

Frankie B. and True Religion, eh? I will look into them. Thanks!

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* I have the same problem.. my jeans are always tight on my butt and loose around my waist. I really like Frankie B. though.. maybe because they're super low rise (they have 3" and 4" rise). True Religion is another brand that also fits me. You should definitely try those!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 4, 2005)

i love the way mudd jeans fit me. i have big thighs, hips and a big butt, and my waist is smaller. so i always have the problem of jeans fitting my thighs and butt, but not my waist, or they are way too long, because i am short. mudd jeans fit great in the crouch, and are just the right size for my hips, thighs, and booty. they also are a great length since i love to wear heels.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 5, 2005)

For those of us with big booty's it can be hard to find jeans to pour ourselves into, I LOVE Joes Jeans Honey Booty Fit. Stretchy, curvy and very sexy!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

Mossimo (from Target), 7's and Capital Tailors. I absolutely LOVE CTs!!!


----------



## Leta112 (Sep 5, 2005)

Deffinantly GLO jeans. I get sooooo many compliments on them and my mom says "Violet, wear your GLO jeans, they make your butt look so nice and they make you look thinner" Im like Thanks mom! lol


----------



## wafflebox (Sep 8, 2005)

^Haha yeah I like Glo jeans too.

Those mossimos from Target look really nice in that pic. Too bad we don't have a Target here.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I like express jeans too. They're a little bit expensive, but I can wear a size 2 in them!! Nice since I usually wear a size 5/7 in other jeans... LoL. I like express jeans too


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah, express jeans are my favorite ones also. they have a "curvy" fit. see how you like those. and they're always having jeans sales.


----------



## imiake (Sep 14, 2005)

i love true religion but their a bit pricey =(


----------



## gamaki (Sep 14, 2005)

Before I hit my twenties I had no ass, now I have some curves (and then some) but if any of you are looking for a pair of jeans that gives you some nice curves try Juicy Couture jeans. I swear they add such a fullness to your ass.

My favorite jeans:

Seven for all mankind, Juicy Couture, Lucky Brand, Hollister co, Silver jeans and sometimes Guess? has some decent cuts.

I 'll have to get my hands on a pair of Joe's jeans!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 12, 2005)

*Miss Sixty*

*Levi's*

*Seven for All Mankind*

*Basically jeans that stretch*


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

hmmmmm - its gotta b my levi patty annes atm - tho my old miss 60s and my hand me down (they were my mother's) CK jeans are also really flattering - tho my bf has a thing for my tight at the top into big flares olive cords which aren't technically jeans but i love em all the same



must admit they make my butt look good and disguise my lumpy hips hehe

xxxc


----------



## mickey1962 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am going to try a pair stretch jeans - I have a butt/thigh thing going on, but my waist is smaller. So, I am going to try stretch jeans. Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 12, 2005)

MY FAV IS DKNY JEANS, THEY HAVE STRETCH TO THEM AND THEY ARE SO COMFY, I ALSO HAVE A PAIR OF MOSSIMO ( I THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT) JEANS THAT I GOT FROM TARGET AND IT FITS ME JUST RIGHT, I GOT A BIG BOOTY SO ITS HARD FOR ME TO FIND GOOD JEANS


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

I love Old Navy - but for pants I love Limited DREW pants. I can't fit into the Express Jeans. And I can't believe someone can wear a rise of 3-4"...My ass would be sticking so far out...how can you freaking bend OVA? WTF!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 13, 2005)

i love diesel jeans there a great fit, look great and you can get loadz that are very low waisted which is what i like


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 13, 2005)

7 Jeans

Levi's

Miss Sixty


----------



## lilr0si87 (Oct 14, 2005)

i love angel jeans too!!! Originally Posted by *envymi* Oh, I've got lots of Angel jeans!!! Love them, but only certain styles...I think I have the ones you're talking about Charms, no pockets and flared with low waist


----------



## charish (Dec 7, 2005)

i love express, but i also like really whatever i find that fits me right. i'm shaped like a pear.


----------



## AnitaNa (Dec 7, 2005)

def. hudson for me!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 7, 2005)

OOHHH new love,Tilt jeans from pac sun,love how they hug the booty


----------



## nicole75 (Dec 11, 2005)

I love the Just Cavalli jeans, they fit so well and have really nice designs.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wafflebox* ^Haha yeah I like Glo jeans too. Those mossimos from Target look really nice in that pic. Too bad we don't have a Target here.

I guess I must have missed your reply. The pic is the Capital Tailors.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 11, 2005)

i agree about the miss sixtys. definetily my faves as i have a very hard time finding jeans that fit.


----------



## starrppl (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm a BIG fan of charlotte russe and their jeans are really nice...especially most refuge premiums..my favorite is tuscany. not only is it very fitting but its design is also very well done and matches virtually every top i own!!!!!


----------



## Kata (Dec 27, 2005)

My favorite jeans are Lucky Brand. Looooove them. Theyre expensive but I find them at TJMaxx and Marshalls from time to time. Theyre the best in my opinion. I cant stand stretch jeans so its hard for me to find jeans now that are all cotton. However I have a pair of luckys that have stretch but they feel just like 100% cotton. Inside the zipper they all have a tag that says Lucky You.

I think thats too cute. haha.

For work I wear express jeans cause I can find those cheap too and dont mind if i ruin them (which usually happens really quick) plus they fit me well. Although for my nice jeans I have to get them hemmed cause im super short and its impossible to find legnths that fit me. Levis bootcut (i forget the number) had the perfect legnth for me but the waist was a little too high for my liking so i stopped wearing them. They were really nice though, if it wasnt for the waist.


----------



## Mokie (Dec 31, 2005)

I wear my 77 style Silver jeans 24/7, I don't like the popular "Tuesday" style, though. I loooove that they come long enough for my 35" inseam. :icon_love


----------



## bunni (Dec 31, 2005)

i have this one pair of GAP jeans, they make my butt look nice and firm, lol. I also like lei and lee, affordable and very nice quality.


----------



## monniej (Dec 31, 2005)

i found some low rise, boot cut, dark wash jeans at old navy for twenty bucks, and they look so hot. i still find it hard to believe. if i plan on spending more they're probably baby phat.


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 31, 2005)

Jeans from American Eagle or Express look well if they fit your body type


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* my seven for all mankind always strech out 1-2 sizes!



But they are so darn sexy and long! I wish there was something to prevent this.. Next time you buy them get 1 size smaller, I did that and it works for me.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 31, 2005)

My 7 jeans.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i really like hydraulic and dollhouse jeans...they really fit to my body and makes my booty look big


----------



## pieced (Feb 19, 2006)

My booty is bigger than all the black friends I know, so there is this Swedish brand called *Denim Birds*, and they jeans I own is just fabulous for my booty. But I have other favs aswell, *Diesel*, and *Miss Sixty*...


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 19, 2006)

Wanted to add Mavi, Duchesse(my cord collection), angel and dollhouse. Still love my COH but want to try Hudson, Antik and 7...when i strike a windfall lol. I do have a few Old Navy, AE and Gap jeans that I still love and wear.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

Miss Sixty's for sure





I found out some brazilian shops carrying cheap yet great booty jeans.


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 20, 2006)

I must to shout

Meu...Bunda Gostoza!!!


----------



## savvygurl (Feb 20, 2006)

i like a&amp;f jeans!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2006)

i have yet to find the perfect pair of jeans


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 22, 2006)

what's kinda weird is that i can fit into any brand of jeans.. but it's not like i'm gonna go out and buy every brand of jeans in the world, lol. i loveeeee love love american eagle jeans. they're wicked comfy and work extremely well with my body. hollister jeans look hottt, but the pair i bought is tight on me. but it's worth it cause they look great.


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

oh god. i have no buttttt whatsoever lol!!

but a&amp;f jeans tend to give me a boost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

and AG jeans ($50 at marshall's yeah!!) made my butt look great, but my thighs?..not so great.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 25, 2006)

i like miss sixtys and paper cloth and denim


----------



## bethanyh (Mar 1, 2006)

True Religion's Bobby jeans. They fit perfect in all the right places and sit at a perfect spot on your hips. I love them!!


----------



## kitto_katsu (Mar 1, 2006)

the TR bobby jeans - they are definitely going on my wishlist.

as far as tried and true - Frankie B's always works for me. i find the 3" super lowrise helps tons when it comes to emphasizin' the booty.

any california girls going to the TWS event (designer denim sample sale) in los angeles?


----------



## Leony (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk kitto_katsu


----------



## wannabemadeover (Mar 1, 2006)

Im another one with curves (actually a few too many at the momen-haha)

I have hips, thighs, and booty no matter how much weight I lose (although I was horrified when I lost a lot of weight once and my friends said my booty was disappearing--cant have that happen! I was like heck no, let me go do some squats, lunges, stairstepper......I can lose anything else but please not the booty!)

Anyhoo, the best jeans Ive found are levis 518 ultra low rise stretch bootcut. they fit me really nicely and even with the weight Ive gained they really slim me down more than any of my other pants...matter of fact thats all u will currently catch me wearing!

any other great jeans for us double digit wearing girls (10-12and up!) with hips and thighs? Ive always have the problem that others mentioned that if they fit in the hips and thighs they gap in the waist, and if I went down a size I couldnt pull them up! My thighs are probably bigger around than most of u tinys girls' waists! lol


----------



## rosegirl789 (Mar 2, 2006)

I like Levi's and Apollo jeans they give me a nice butt.,and to me their comfortable.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 3, 2006)

Aaw Im shocked... doesn't anyone wear* Parasuco* jeans? Theyr on the expensive side but they are pretty much the ONLY brand I wear and they are *SOO* beautiful! I started getting into them about 3 years ago... I still have the first pair I ever bought and I still wear it today it still looks like new and fits exactly how it used to! :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 4, 2006)

My favorites are Seven for all Mankind and another pair from an Asian boutique. I can't even read the tag but they're dark wash, low rise boot cuts. They're nice and tight around the butt (I have a booty) and my husband loves them on me. They were only $25.


----------

